# Η νέα συστερία!



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2009)

Αφότου κουντούρντισε ο διθύρ(αμβ)ος με το ομηρικό συς [1], [2] κατάλαβα την απίστευτη δύναμη που κρύβει μέσα της η (μέχρι πρότινος αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των σταυρολεξομανών) υπερτρισχιλιετής λέξη _*σῦς / ὗς*_:

*συσοπυγίς*, η (λογιότ.) η χοντροκώλα
*συστάσεις*, οι (διαιτ.) τάσεις προς αδηφαγίαν, ωσάν γ'ρουν ένα πράμα || (ψυχολ.) τάσεις προς γουρουνισμόν, ήγουν συμπεριφορά ανάλογη της των χοίρων (συν. μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός από γυναίκες για άντρα: _Ο Σάκης θα κάνει πάλι τις συστάσεις — πώς να μην έχει διάσυση μετά;_)
*ονάσυς*, ο (ζωολ.) είδος ζώου που προκύπτει από διασταύρωση όνου και χοίρου (πρβλ. _ημίονος_, _όναγρος_)
*συσμιμικός, -ή, -ό* ο τους χοίρους μιμούμενος
*συστροφή*, η (κτηνοτρ.) ζωοτροφή προοριζόμενη αποκλειστικά για χοίρους (ρ. *συστρέφω* = χοιροκομώ)
*χασύς*, το (άκλ.) το χαρούμενο γουρουνάκι (επίσης: _γελαστό_)
*συσπανσιόν*, η (τουρ.) πανσιόν ή κατάλυμα εν γένει για χοίρους και χοιρίδια
*σύσυφος*, ο (λόγ.) ο έχων ύφος ή μούρη χοίρου
*συσκεμπάπ*, το (άκλ.) έδεσμα εκ χοιρινού κρέατος
*δοκησύσοφος*, ο (φιλοσ.) ο θεωρών εαυτόν ότι κατέχει τη σοφία του Γουρουνιού του Αρκά

ΥΓ Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι συσματοδοτείται η έναρξη ενός νέου συσδρόμου...


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι συσματοδοτείται η έναρξη ενός νέου συσδρόμου...


Σωστή η πρόβλεψη:

*συσπυρώνω* (ρ.μ.) ψήνω χοιρινά σουβλάκια στο μπάρμπεκιου.

Φεύγω, φεύγω...


----------



## dipylos (Jan 15, 2009)

*συσάχθεια, η* (λογ.) το κουβάλημα γουρουνιού
*συσάμμοι, οι* (οικολ.) θίνες όπου συχνάζει ο θαλασσόχοιρος *sus scrofa* _var. maritimus_ (Linn.)
*συτάρ, το* (ακλ., ζωολ.) ινδικό χοιρίδιο


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

dipylos said:


> *συτάρ, το* (ζωολ.) ινδικό χοιρίδιο


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2009)

συσανές: παραπονετικό, ανατολίτικο τραγούδι με επανάληψη της λέξης "συς".
συσάμι: σπέρματα (κόκκοι) γουρουνιού για πασπάλισμα από γενετικά τροποποιημένη σουσαμιά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2009)

*σύσσωμος, -η, -ο* ο έχων θωριά γουρουνιού
*σύσπαστο, το* (γαστριμ.) το παστό χοιρινό
ΦΡ. *με το συς και με το σας* ή (ορθότ.) *με το συς και με τα SAS* λέγεται για αστυνομικά όργανα προκειμένου να περιγράψει αντιπαράθεσή τους με διαδηλωτές κατά την οποία αποκαλούνται "γουρούνια" και "δολοφόνοι", π.χ. «στο χθεσινό συλλαλητήριο μας είχαν με το συς και με το σας (λένε οι μπάτσοι)», «μόλις εμφανίστηκαν οι ματατζήδες τούς περιλάβαμε με το συς και με το σας (λένε οι διαδηλωτές)»


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

Το *σύστριγκλο* γίνεται σ' αυτό το νήμα...


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

*συσκοίλιος, -α, -ο * ο φέρων μεγαλοπρεπή μπάκα, ως αποτέλεσμα του γεγονότος ότι τρώει σαν γουρούνι


----------



## Elsa (Jan 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι συσματοδοτείται η έναρξη ενός νέου συσδρόμου...


Για να βγει και η προφητεία του Ζαζ:
*συ(σ)στολή:* η γνωστή πολεμική αμφίεση των ΜΑΤ.
*συ(σ)στήνω:* μια-δυο φορές πάει καλά, αν στήνεις όμως εκ _συσ_τήματος, είναι λίγο γουρουνιά...
*συσ-και-μπαπ:* η ...χ_οι_ρότερη εκδοχή του low-bap.


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2009)

Αν πούμε τίποτα για τον Συσσοβίτη (ισοβίως), θα μας κάνει μήνυση, ε;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 15, 2009)

*συσσοβίτης*, ο (οικοδ.) ο σοβατίζων γουρούνια
*συσσοβητής*, ο (ποιμεν.) γουρουνοδιώχτης, εκ των συς/υς και σοβέω/ώ
*συστάδην* (ακλ., ιων.) το _τάδε_ γουρούνι
*συσμανόγλοιον*, το (νοσοκ.) γλοιώδης βαφή νυχιών για φιλάρεσκες γουρουνίτσες
*sysop*, ο (ακλ., ξεν.) γουρουνομούρης


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι σας άρεσε (γουρουνάκια μου!), οπότε να προσθέσω το εξής: Να μην ξεχνούμε ότι ο σπόρος, το συσάμι μαλλαλόγια, του νέου συστερικού συνδρόμου ενυπήρχε στο ταιριτικό σύνδρομο:


nickel said:


> Στην αρχική της σημασία η *υσταιρική*, από την πολλή υπερένταση της σχέσης, κάνει γουρουνιές.
> [από _υς_ = γουρούνι + _ταίρι_ + _ική_]
> Σπανίως απαντά στο αρσενικός γένος (για τους άντρες χρησιμοποιείται το _κάπρος_).


 
Πάμε γι' άλλα, τώρα! 

*syster* _n._
*1.* a fat-as-a-pig female sibling.
*2.* _Brit. _a coarse, gross, or brutishly sensual nurse in charge of a hospital ward.
*3.* a swinelike fellow black woman.
*4.* _Informal. _a form of address used to a woman or girl, esp. when her looks or behavior is the one characteristic of the domestic hog, _Sus scrofa_: _Listen, syster, you've eaten enough!_
[bef. 900; ME (n.) < ON _systir <_ ON _s&__r_; c. L _s__%s,_ Gk _hϋs_ SWINE; c. OE _sweoster > _ME _sowe_ SWINE + _-ster_ akin to similar endings as in D _zuster,_ G _Schwester,_ Goth _swistar_]


----------



## dipylos (Jan 15, 2009)

Ένσταση. Το 3 γράφεται syst_ah_.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

*σύστημα*: γουρουνοομάδα [ΕΤΥΜ. συς + team]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Συστάδα όλα σε αυτό το φόρουμ...)


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δω πόσα μιμίδια έχω ξεκινήσει δωμέσα... :inno:


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δω πόσα μιμίδια έχω ξεκινήσει δωμέσα... :inno:



Σύσνελθε! Συσμαζέψου! Συσμορφώσου!


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

...
Ωχ, αυτό τον συσμό που ξεκίνησε ο Ζαζ τον είχα ξεχάσει. Ασύστολος είσαι, μπρε! :) 
Με συγκινεί αυτό το νήμα, θα γίνει κύνημα κι αυτό. Να βάλω και κάτι κλασυκό:

Piggies - Beatles


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δω πόσα μιμίδια έχω ξεκινήσει δωμέσα... :inno:


Σισμίδια; Σεισμίδια; Συσμύδια; Συ' σ' Μήδεια;


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2012)

*Συστολή*







*Ασύστολη*






*Συστηματική προπαγάνδα*


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

...
*συσκώτι*: χοίρειον ήπαρ (νόστιμον το ήμαρ, με το ρημάδι)

*συσκώτιση*: η δημιουργία νέου συκωτιού από τα συστερικά γέλια στο συσχετικό νήμα

*συσκωτίζομαι*: 1. καταναλώνω συσκώτι. 2. κάνω συσκώτιση. 3. προκαλώ σύσχυση που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την παραπλάνηση


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2012)

*Συσχετικές συστάσεις*


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2012)

*Συνευνικές συστάσεις*


----------



## Themis (May 31, 2012)

*Σύσσυ*: Αυτοκράτειρα που πόνεσε πολύ επειδή την εγκατέλειψε άσπλαχνα ο Πόρκι Πιγκ.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2012)

Themis said:


> *Σύσσυ*: Αυτοκράτειρα που πόνεσε πολύ επειδή την εγκατέλειψε άσπλαχνα ο Πόρκι Πιγκ.


Πόρκι Πιγκ, είσαι ένα άκαρδο σεξιστικό γουρούνι! _But you already knew that..._


----------



## Elsa (May 31, 2012)

Συ 'ς ωραίος! :)


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

...
*Μπουτς Κάσιντι και Σύσκο Κιντ
*


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

...
*συστρέφω*: εκτρέφω χοίρους

*συστροφέας*: χοιροτρόφος

*συστροφή*: τα πάντα όλα, και άνθρωποι ολοσούμπιτοι:


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

*συσ-ω!-ρεύεται*


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

...
*σύσταση*: προτροπή σε στάση από χοίρον βέλτιστον


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2012)

...
*σύγκλινοι*:






*σύγλινο*:






Για το μη συστερικό σύγλινο / σύγγλινο, σ' εκείνο το νήμα. 


*συγλινογλύπτης* / *συγλύπτης*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2012)

*Σύσης (ή σύσσης) *ετυμολ. συς+σης: το γουρούνι ο παλιοσκώρος που μου μασούλησε το καλό μου ολόμαλλο πουλόβερ. :curse:
Τον βλέπετε εδώ να φεύγει θριαμβευτής με τα λάφυρά του, παριστάνοντας μάλιστα τον αθώο :angry::angry:


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Μετά από το παραπάνω αλλά και αυτό εδώ:


*συσβολέας*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

χοιροπάλη


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

*χοιροπαίδι*

Πω πω, είμαι πολύ ανορθόγραφος! 
*Χειροπέδη.
*


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

daeman said:


> .*συστροφέας*: χοιροτρόφος



ΣΥΝ: αποχοιροβίωτος, χοιροβιοπαλαιστής

Προσοχή, όχι αποχειροβίωτος: 





http://www.metro.co.uk/lifestyle/436096-burn-1-500-calories-with-an-arm-wrestle


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Ισχοιροπαλαιστές!


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2012)

Τι 'ναι τούτοι; *Μη χοιρότερα!*


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Συς είπας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

Αυτοί φουσκώνουν με μπέικον-πάουντερ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Είναι ειδικού χοιρισμού.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τι 'ναι τούτοι; *Μη χοιρότερα!*



Δεν γράφει όμως ποιος χοίρος βγήκε βέλτιστος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Συσσωρεύτηκαν συστήν πρώτη θέση...


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτοί φουσκώνουν με μπέικον-πάουντερ!



 Τους έκανες σκόνη!

SYN: weight lifting chalk / ΣΥΝ_ λαϊκότρ._ τεμπεχοίρι


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2012)

Έκανα μια αναδρομή στο νήμα αυτό και δεν έβγαλα καθόλου *συσ*βολικά συμπεράσματα. Κάνω *σύσ*ταση να *συσ*κεφτούμε. Ξεκινήσαμε με το ομηρικό πεντιγκρί του *συός*, αλλά, μετά την αρχική *συσ*σώρευση, τείνουμε να γίνουμε *συσ*παστικοί. Μήπως αναπαράγουμε την καθοδική πορεία εκχυδαϊσμού της αρχαίας ημών γλώττης; Από τον *συν *στον χοίρο - και ποιος ξέρει πού θα μας οδηγήσουν ακόμα οι ακατάσχετες γουρουνιές μας... Φευ! είναι γνωστό: _συός πεσόντος πας χοίρος γουρουνεύεται._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

όινκ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Θέμη, σε συγχαίρω, τόσον δια την εμπερσυστατωμένην ανάλυσιν, όσον και δια την άγρουνπνον μέριμναν περί της πορείας της αρχαίας συμών γλώττης, μέριμναν ήτιν συσμερίζομαι. Δια το ρητόν επίσης σε συσχαίρω, άμα δε πορσθέτω το εξής σχετικόν: γουρουνοχαρά (_λαϊκότρ._ γουρνοχαρά, γρουνοχαρά). Να δω ποιος τυχερός θα πάρει τη φούσκα του χοίρου να την κάνει μπάλα.
Σβαϊντόπι στο σβαϊντόπικ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2012)

...
Πιγκς ιν συσπέις: δι εντ οβ δι συσγιούνιβερς (συσπένς και λύματα στρογκανόφ)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Από ταινία στο Star χθες το βράδυ:
Το ομιλόν γουρούνι.​Νομίζω ότι εδώ βλέπουμε τι συμβαίνει όταν ο μεταφραστής εφαρμόζει δικούς του κανόνες για την προσαρμογή της καθαρεύουσας στην καθομιλουμένη. Φτιάχνει έναν τύπο που δεν υπάρχει σε καμία από τις δύο. Και στη μεν μετάφραση βιβλίων υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει κι ένας επιμελητής να διορθώσει κάτι, στον υπότιτλο που προβάλλεται στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, ποτέ.

Η μετοχή του ομιλώ είναι ομιλών-ομιλούσα-ομιλούν, σωστά θυμάμαι; Κατά το "ποιώ";


Admin's note:
Το παραπάνω είναι αντίγραφο από το νήμα _Your slip is showing_ και υπήρξε αφορμή για τις ακόλουθες γουρουνιές:


----------



## Themis (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Η μετοχή του ομιλώ είναι ομιλών-ομιλούσα-ομιλούν, σωστά θυμάμαι; Κατά το "ποιώ";


Βέβαια. Οπότε το σωστό είναι: το _ομιλούν γρουν_ :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2012)

Άσχετο: Αληθεύει ότι τα γουρούνια είναι οι χοιρότεροι ομιλητές;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Άσχετο: Έχουμε χοιρονήμα εδώ;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άσχετο: Αληθεύει ότι τα γουρούνια είναι οι χοιρότεροι ομιλητές;



Φυσυσκά! Αφού, να φαντασύς, όταν μιλούν νομίζεις ότι γρυλίζουν!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Άσχετο: Έχουμε χοιρονήμα εδώ;



Φυσυσκά είπαμεεεε :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Themis (Jul 15, 2012)

Προς αδμινιστρατομοδεράτορες, ενταύθα.

Διαπιστώνεται ιότροπη εξάπλωση συστερίας στο φόρουμ. Επιβάλλεται άμεση επέμβασή σας, ειδάλλως θα εισπράξετε τα επίχοιρα της αδρανείας σας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της χοιραφέτησης των αναρτήσεων - εξάλλου, τι χοιρότερο μπορεί να συμβεί;


----------



## Themis (Jul 15, 2012)

Palavra said:


> τι χοιρότερο μπορεί να συμβεί;


Να απορροφηθείς από μια συναρπαστική κουβέντα την Παρασκευή και ξαφνικά να διαπιστώσεις ότι στο διάστημα αυτό ένα γουρούνι που περνούσε δήθεν τυχαία σού έφαγε όλα τα πατατάκια.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> [...] σού έφαγε όλα τα πατατάκια.


Ιιιιιί! Τα σύστερα του κόσμου!


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
*πυροσυσωμάτωση*: η συρρίκνωση (εν προκειμένω _συρίκνωση_) του χοιρινού κρέατος κατά το ψήσιμο στη φωτιά, 
που συνοδεύεται από το χαρακτηριστικό τσυτσύρισμα και την ασύστολα ορεκτική συσοσμή.

 

*μετασυσμική δόνηση*: στομαχική διαταραχή που οφείλεται σε πυροσυσωματώματα. 

*συσοσμία*: πολλά σκαλιά κάτω από τη δυσοσμία, μα στο διπλανό πλήκτρο καραδοκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

daeman said:


> *μετασυσμική δόνηση*: στομαχική διαταραχή που οφείλεται σε πυροσυσωματώματα.



Κατάλαβα -πάλι με *συσσύτιο* την έβγαλες χτες ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πάλι με *συσσύτιο* την έβγαλες χτες ;)


Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε και *συσ-eat-ιο*. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε και *συσ-eat-ιο*. :)



Να το συσeatίσουμε, αν θες. Πάνω από μια πιατέλα πυρωσυσσώματα, κατά προτίμηση. 
Αλλά νομίζω πως αυτές τις λέξεις τις έχουμε ονομάσει transλέξεις ή κάπως έτσι. Ρώτα τον Σαραντ, γιατί δεν θυμάμαι ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

...
*νησσυστέρηση* [ νήσσα + συς + στέρηση ]



daeman said:


> ...
> Αυτή κανονικά είναι η δίαιτα του γουρουνιού και της πάπιας: τρως σαν το γουρούνι και μετά κάνεις την πάπια.
> Νησσυστέρηση.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

...
*εκ των συστέρων*: από το τελευταίο σφάγιο, στο τελευταίο στάδιο των χοιροσφαγίων (πρβλ. _εκ των υσταίρων_) | για όσους τρώνε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο: _Αυτός είναι εκ των συστέρων, τα καταβροχθίζει όλα λες και ήρθαν τα σύστερα του κόσμου._


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

...
*σύστρο*:


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

*Συστμηματική δουλειά...*


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Συστμηματική δουλειά...*



*συσαρμολογούμενος *(ασυσαρμολόγητος) :laugh:







*συστμηματοποίηση*







*συσαρμολογημένος*


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

chapmangamo.tumblr.com


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε και *συσ-eat-ιο*. :)








Μπλου Σταρ Φέρις, πέρυσι. Meh...

www.geysiploia.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=61&Itemid=29&lang=en


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2015)

dipylos said:


> *συσάχθεια, η* (λογ.) το κουβάλημα γουρουνιού


Εμείς για πλάκα το λέγαμε, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που νομίζουν ότι έτσι γράφεται η _σεισάχθεια _(δεκάδες ευρήματα).


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

...
*συμερί*, το: μπουτάκι χοιρινό (Eisbein)
*συμερίδα*, η: μερίδα του ανωτέρω
*συμερίζομαι*: μοιράζομαι συμερί (άλλοι μπορεί, εγώ όχι)

ετυμολογούνται από την πρώιμη συμεριακή γλώσσα (την άψητη, rare or medium rare)


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2018)




----------

